# Rubiks Cube



## benjasso (28. Mai 2014)

Hallo Leute,

nachdem ich nun meinen Programmentwurf für dieses Semester hinter mich gebracht habe, möchte ich euch die Möglichkeit geben, mein kleines Programm zu nutzen. Viel Spaß damit und falls ich irgendwann mal Langeweile habe und genug Ideen zusammenkommen, werde ich vllt sogar einige Änderungen einarbeiten (z.B. Speichern und Laden).

Viele Grüße
benjasso

PS: Ich hoffe und denke, dass die beigefügten DLLs ausreichen sollten, damit es läuft. Falls nicht, bitte melden


----------



## DaBlackSheep (28. Mai 2014)

Ich will dir ja nichts unterstellen, aber hier tun sich mit deiner Datei ein paar Sachen.
Beim starten der rubik.exe sagt mir windows 8.1 erst mal, das die App ein potentielles Risiko birgt.
Wenn ich trotzdem weiter mache, dann meldet sich darauf Norton und fragt mich, ob ich mit der Ausführung sicher bin.

Sowas habe ich noch nie bei heruntergeladenen  Programmen gehabt.
Weißt du vielleicht wie es dazu kommt?


----------



## Gary94 (28. Mai 2014)

Naja auf gezippte .exe Dateien reagieren Windows und einige Virenprogramme halt ziemlich allergisch . Aber kein Grund zur Sorge, ich denke nicht dass uns hier jemand einen Trojaner reindrücken will^^


----------



## Speed4Fun (28. Mai 2014)

Warum nicht gleich mit Administrator-Rechten ausführen?

So etwas startet man nicht einfach aus unbekannter Quelle.

Wenn schon, dann in einer virtuellen Maschine testen.


----------



## benjasso (28. Mai 2014)

Leider hab ich keine Ahnung, wie ich sowas vermeiden kann. Ist ganz normal mit Visual Studio 2012 erstellt. Und solang Visual Studio keinen Blödsinn gemacht hat, dann ist da auch kein Virus/Trojaner drin.


----------



## target2804 (28. Mai 2014)

benjasso schrieb:


> Leider hab ich keine Ahnung, wie ich sowas vermeiden kann. Ist ganz normal mit Visual Studio 2012 erstellt. Und solang Visual Studio keinen Blödsinn gemacht hat, dann ist da auch kein Virus/Trojaner drin.


 
du könntest die datei crypten


----------



## DarkMo (28. Mai 2014)

und du meinst, das hilft ihm jetzt weiter?


----------



## benjasso (28. Mai 2014)

Tut es leider nicht


----------



## DaBlackSheep (1. Juni 2014)

Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Warum nicht gleich mit Administrator-Rechten ausführen?
> 
> So etwas startet man nicht einfach aus unbekannter Quelle.
> 
> Wenn schon, dann in einer virtuellen Maschine testen.


 

Ich mach das ja auch so oft, dass ich für ein einziges 10MB großes Programm eine VM anlege.
Der Virenscan so sagt "Keine Schadsoftware" und fertig.
Man möge mir nachsehen, dass ich den Verfasser gerne noch mal darauf anspreche und nachfrage.
(Wo für der Admin-Gott nur das Forum erfunden hat?)

Ich gucke mir das noch mal die Tage an, wenn ich wieder mehr Zeit habe.


----------



## Leandros (1. Juni 2014)

DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> Der Virenscan so sagt "Keine Schadsoftware" und fertig.


 
Dir ist Bewusst, das ca. 80% der Viren immer noch durch die Signaturen erkannt werden, und nicht durch die Heuristischen Algorithmen der Scanner? Es ist Kinderleicht eine Schadsoftware zu Programmieren, der nicht vom Scanner erkannt wird. 
*Allerdings* warum sollte man einen Virus/Malware/Trojaner Programmieren und ihn in einem Nieschen Forum für Nerds herausgeben?


----------



## DaBlackSheep (1. Juni 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> Dir ist Bewusst, das ca. 80% der Viren immer noch durch die Signaturen erkannt werden, und nicht durch die Heuristischen Algorithmen der Scanner? Es ist Kinderleicht eine Schadsoftware zu Programmieren, der nicht vom Scanner erkannt wird.
> *Allerdings* warum sollte man einen Virus/Malware/Trojaner Programmieren und ihn in einem Nieschen Forum für Nerds herausgeben?


 
Keine Ahnung xD

Aber wie gesagt, selbst wenn irgendwas passiert oder irgendwann passieren sollte,
ich habe ein externes gelagertes BackUp und das lässt sich ja schnell wieder installieren.


----------



## Festplatte (1. Juni 2014)

Geht ihr wirklich davon aus, dass euch ein Student mit seinem Progammier-Projekt einen Virus andrehen will?


----------



## DaBlackSheep (1. Juni 2014)

Wäre das eigentlich möglich vielleicht eine Funktion zum abspeichern einzufügen.
Ich habe heute mal geknobelt und musst zwischenzeitlich weg, und durfte von vorn anfangen. xD

Ansonsten nette Sache, Danke 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bezgl. Der Virengeschichte:
Ich habe nur einmal nachgefragt weil es neben einer Schadsoftware ja auch noch viele andere Ursachen haben kann,
dass System und Norton Alarm schlagen. Es läuft aber alles völlig einwandfrei, von daher kein Grund zur Sorge.


----------



## Speed4Fun (2. Juni 2014)

DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> Ich mach das ja auch so oft, dass ich für ein einziges 10MB großes Programm eine VM anlege.
> Der Virenscan so sagt "Keine Schadsoftware" und fertig.


 
Ohne hier dem TE etwas unterstellen zu wollen.

Wer sich Software aus fremden Quellen auf seinen Rechner lädt und diese bedenkenlos ausführt, handelt in meinen Augen grob fahrlässig. Die Zusicherung eines Autors, die Software sei harmlos und besitze keine Schadkomponenten, ist in der heutigen Zeit völlig wertlos. Da kann man auch gleich die harmlose Bot-Software einer russischen Hacker-Group installieren.

Eine VM verringert das Risiko beim Testen einer Fremdsoftware erheblich. Wer auf Nummer Sicher gehen möchte, kommt nicht daran vorbei.

Und ein Virenscanner testet nur auf bekannte Signaturen bzw. nach heuristischen Verfahren auf bekannte Muster. Jeder halbwegs fähige Programmierer kann Code-Teile implementieren, die sehr wohl Trojaner- und/oder Schadfunktion haben können (z.B. Übermitteln/Tunneln von Daten über den TCP/IP-Stack, Installation ausführbarer Programmteil als Systemdienste, usw.), ohne dass irgendein Virenscanner dies bemerkt.

So gesehen ist das ein heißes Thema.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (3. Juni 2014)

Wie bereits geschrieben, ich habe auch noch ein Backup auf einer externen Festplatte. 

Im Fall der Fälle, formatiere ich die Systemplatte und zieht die Sicherung drauf, dauert ja nicht mal mehr als 30 Minuten.


----------



## Speed4Fun (3. Juni 2014)

Das ist eine Alternative.

Nur wie willst du herausfinden, ob der Fall der Fälle eingetreten ist?


----------



## DaBlackSheep (3. Juni 2014)

Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Das ist eine Alternative.
> 
> Nur wie willst du herausfinden, ob der Fall der Fälle eingetreten ist?


 
Wenn es ein Programm wäre, was auf das Internet/Netzwerk zugreifen würde,
oder wenn ein mir unbekanntes Programm in der Liste der laufenden Prozesse angezeigt wird.
Wenn das Programm beides nicht macht und auch die Schutzsoftware nix findet, bin ich halt am Ar***.

Aber davon ab, ich habe nur ein System BackUp, sprich Windoof mit Treibern und die für mich wichtigsten Programme.
Der Rest wie Dokumente, Bilder, Videos usw. der ist noch mal extra auf einer anderen externen Platte.


----------



## Speed4Fun (3. Juni 2014)

Ja, das wären in der Tat Indizien, die für eine Schadsoftware sprechen.

Gut programmierte Trojaner, Viren, usw. nutzen allerdings Tarnkappen/Rootkit-Funktionen und sind nicht als einfache Prozesse aufzuspüren.

Ebenso wird heute in der Szene der Datenstrom verschlüsselt getunnelt, was allerdings mit einigem Aufwand aufzuspüren ist.


----------



## benjasso (24. Juni 2014)

Eigentlich schon deprimieren, dass man für seine Mühe fast noch beschimpft wird.
Ich hab jetzt die Speichern und Laden-Funktionalität implementiert, konnte es aber noch nicht ausgibig testen.


----------

